# HardDog Bite Sleeves?



## Amy Davis (Nov 12, 2009)

I am used to working primarily with the Schweikert line of bite sleeves during training, but like give everything a try here and there to see what differences are offered. Does anyone have experience with HardDog products - sleeves, suits, muzzles? They are priced a bit higher so don't want to put out a lot of money and end up with something with known issues, etc. Any feedback would be great, thanks!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The Hardogs products are all made to the highest quality standards in the industry. I know Guy very well. We (when I co-owned Signature K-9) were distributers of his product line. The quality and attention to detail is top of the line without a doubt. With that said, I only use one of his sleeves and that is the "chomp". It is a great sleeve to teach proper targeting with a young dog. I have most of the sleeves he makes and the one that I really like is the chomp. I have a shorty leather lite that I use some as well, but most of the others dont get used much. I prefer a bite bar type sleeve over a barrel type design so I use mostly trial sleeves of some sort. The only bite bar he has is the Shark Bar and I have heard mixed reviews about that sleeve, that is the only one that I dont have.
What type of work are you training your dog for? The only thing that I notice with almost all of my Harddogs sleeves is that when I slip the sleeves to the dogs, there is a rivet in the inside of the sleeve that cuts my thumb on almost all of them.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Most of my bite equipment is Hard Dog. Not that it's a local company, but I like the equipment he produces. I've always thought it was a good value for the money.

DFrost


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

I don't have any experience withtheir sleeves. I like their suits. The one we have is a lot heavier and a tighter texture than our Roca suit and as such, makes the dogs work harder to keep a fullgrip. The suits hold up well to a lot of wear and tear. 

The thing that I don't like about them is that because of the bulk and tightness of the material I find it nearly impossible to slip the top around to work the dog the way that I like to do sometimes.That is the reason we have the Roca.

JMO


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

we use the Chomp and the pozer muzzle in our group all the time.


----------



## Amy Davis (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The sleeve I have been hearing about is the one you mentioned, the 'Chomp'. 

I got dogs ranging from young, dumb, and green all the way to proven street vets that a need tune-up, or some extra confidence building. After reading these reviews I am going to go ahead and order both a Chomp and Shortie style and give them a go.

As far as the bite suit, think I will stick to the Demanets for now until I hear more about those. Thanks again


----------

